# I 'saw' my first B&W in a long time



## 480sparky (Jan 7, 2012)

It's been months since I stumbled across a B&W scene.  Nothing incredible, but I had to stop and take it:









I need to start turning off my color vision more often.

,


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 7, 2012)

I like it.

It does seem 'backwards' to me though - like it should flow from right to left, instead of left to right.  That may just be me though.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 7, 2012)

You mean to mirror it?


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 7, 2012)

480sparky said:


> You mean to mirror it?


Yes - flip it horizontally.  Just my opinion though - you may like it better how it is now.  It wouldn't hurt to try though, unless you're one of the "it has to be exactly as I saw it" types, but if you were, you wouldn't have converted it to B&W.  

Just an idea.  You're free to disagree.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes!

I do like it better that way!

Such a small change makes a huge difference for me ... weird.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 7, 2012)

I only saw it as B&W since the grass is tan and the sky really wasn't a nice rich blue.  Plus, the 'lack of color' matches the 'lack of life' (i,e, missing leaves) of the tree.

Of course, I still have the original raw image, so editing changes is a breeze.


----------



## jake337 (Jan 7, 2012)

Maybe some dodge/burning.  The exposure pulls my eyes from right to left, but it doesn't stop on the subject(tree?) because the exposure on the left edge of the frame(origianl post) is brighter than the rest of the frame, including the tree.  It leads me out of the frame and I'm wanting there to be more on the left.

In my head I want the brightest exposure in the scene(grase) to encompass the tree.

I have an idea, not sure if you like it.  Combine the original and flipped image into one pano and remove one of the trees.


But I love the Tones you have in this image you posted.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## 480sparky (Jan 7, 2012)

jake337 said:


> ................I have an idea, not sure if you like it.  Combine the original and flipped image into one pano and remove one of the trees.
> ...........



If I mirrored one image, paired 'em up, and cloned out one tree, I think it would still look like it's edited that way.

How this?






I duplicated the image, stretched the canvas on the original, then started to clone the horizon to the right.  Then I started to rotate the duplicate I was cloning from so the hill started to level out, then end with a slight rise.

I had to clone out the one cloud as it would have been painfully obvious I had copied it over & over.


----------



## jake337 (Jan 7, 2012)

I like the original two better than the third. Not sure what to say. It still pulls me out of the frame each way you've presented it. You are more experienced compositionally than me, so take it with a grain of salt.


Yeah, I get what your saying. I ask ya to clone the tree, much easier for me to say than actually do.

I do like what you did in the pano, and am jealous of your editing skills.

I'm sure it will look fantastic printed out any way you portray it!


----------



## sm4him (Jan 7, 2012)

I liked the "original" one the best (in quotes because I realize it's not really the original photo, just the one you posted first). I love the composition, the contrast is just about right, and I like the way the field just sort of gradually slopes down and slides right out of the frame.


----------



## Frequency (Jan 8, 2012)

First image is excellent as well as the last image; first one was a story and last one is a novel.... Hey OII....IO, are you a left hander?  Regards


----------



## naptime (Jan 8, 2012)

i love that last widescreen edited version.


----------



## Postman158 (Jan 24, 2012)

480sparky said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > ................I have an idea, not sure if you like it.  Combine the original and flipped image into one pano and remove one of the trees.
> ...



Thats it. I love that one, nice edit!


----------



## jowensphoto (Jan 25, 2012)

Another fan of the pano!


----------



## DooBr (Jan 27, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> Yes!
> 
> I do like it better that way!
> 
> Such a small change makes a huge difference for me ... weird.



i agree but only mirrored because i feel like the tree branches on the one side are "bending" toward the inside of the picture and it definitely looks better that way IMO


----------



## mrme (Jan 31, 2012)

I like the widescreen version


----------

